# Help please



## C-4nati

o I just unlocked my friends boot loader and rooted his phone, all a success. He was on stock ICS ota, I flashed a cm9 nightly and gapps and it stays on cm9 boot screen animation and does nothing. I can still get into recovery but forgot to do a nandroid and don't have another ROM on it. I reflashed cm9 twice and still stays on boot screen. What do I do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## irrelephant

C-4nati said:


> o I just unlocked my friends boot loader and rooted his phone, all a success. He was on stock ICS ota, I flashed a cm9 nightly and gapps and it stays on cm9 boot screen animation and does nothing. I can still get into recovery but forgot to do a nandroid and don't have another ROM on it. I reflashed cm9 twice and still stays on boot screen. What do I do?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Did you use htc dev bootloader unlock, and what recovery do you use? 4EXT is recommended as it has smart flash which will allow you to flash ROM's without having to flash the kernel separately if you use htc-dev unlock...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using RootzWiki


----------



## VivaLaCam92

Check your md5 on the ROM.zip

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------

